# Hyperlink on desktop?



## canamup (Aug 27, 2005)

Is it possible to put a hyperlink to a frequently used website on my desktop? I don't want the url as my homepage or a bookmark. I want to be able to go to my computer and click on the desktop if it's possible. Anyone know how to do this? Thank you.


----------



## Jack Hackett (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes,
Right click on Desktop - New - Shortcut
type in the full URL - ie http://forums.techguy.org/
click on Next
give it a name
click on Finish
job done


----------

